# WANTED: Colson headbadge



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*NO LONGER NEED, I bought one: Colson headbadge*

I am looking for a Colson headbadge for my 1940 snap tank crusty rider. Dont need anything fancy. I would prefer the badge that reads "FLYER" (vertical lettering) like the photo here. I will be interested in the standard type that say "Colson" as well. Let me know what you have and how much you want for it.

Thanks much,
-Ugly


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

OH Jeeze!!! Come to this Saturday's ride & I'll have one for you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

This is what was on your bike originally. I don' thave one tho.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> This is what was on your bike tho. I don't one of those.



I just found a bunch behind this house... still on bikes but I think I can pry them off with a flat blade screw driver or rusty nail... or maybe a shovel


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

I have this one, 'lil rough, but perhaps it's suitable for you:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I just found a bunch behind this house... still on bikes but I think I can pry them off with a flat blade screw driver or rusty nail... or maybe a shovel




You stay away from my stash!!!


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*Pass the Kleenex*



rustjunkie said:


> I have this one, 'lil rough, but perhaps it's suitable for you:




That was classic...


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*Liar liar, pants on fire*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I just found a bunch behind this house... still on bikes but I think I can pry them off with a flat blade screw driver or rusty nail... or maybe a shovel




The force is strong with this Jedi...


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*I'm a working man*



fordmike65 said:


> OH Jeeze!!! Come to this Saturday's ride & I'll have one for you.




Mike,

After that last text message I didnt want to bug you again. I feared for my life and the thought of my kids and dogs growing up without a shepard. It was too much for my old heart to handle so I figured I'd just post a want ad.

I was planning on going to the Monrovia ride but was told I had to work. (We're having a big sale here at Big Lots!)
I was able to get Sunday off for Chris's Gay Pride no-seat cylclorama.

I will be happy to send $ (up to 1.87) to cover shipping and may even be able to pay for the badge itself. Since you are being so generous, I'd like to offer you my entire collection of tires. I have many tires in my rafters. Not sure what is there but you can have them all. Take what you like and toss the rest. 

As far as future business, I have a few other things that you will want to trade me your bicycles for. You'll have to come over though. (Leave your Wife at home and tell her you wont be home until the next day) Oh, and bring alcohol, you'll need it.

-Ugly


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 11, 2014)

*Mike*

If you aren't too hung over and can make it to the Riverside Ride, I'll buy you a birthday lunch and you can bring the badge and shove it up....I mean give it to 1ugly.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> If you aren't too hung over and can make it to the Riverside Ride, I'll buy you a birthday lunch and you can bring the badge and shove it up....I mean give it to 1ugly.




When I read this my first inclination was to call Chris a name that starts with a "D", ends with "K" and rhymes with Nick. Since that would be too mean to post on a glorious site such as this, I decided to respond in the following manner:

Nice goin' Chris, that was smooth 
(BTW, Snyder is spelled with a "Y" not an "I")

-Negro


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*Its your Birthday!?*



Robertriley said:


> If you aren't too hung over and can make it to the Riverside Ride, I'll buy you a birthday lunch and you can bring the badge and shove it up....I mean give it to 1ugly.




Geez, if it's your Birthday I will have to chip in for lunch and buy you some delicious & savory brew!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 11, 2014)

*You are up to lunch and beer now*



1uglynegro said:


> Geez, if it's your Birthday I will have to chip in for lunch and buy you some delicious & savory brew!




Mike, how can you turn that down?


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Mike, how can you turn that down?




He cant. 

Mike, see ya there.
Love, Ugly


----------



## tommydale1950 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Colson Badge*

pm has been sent ..thanks Tom


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have that one....







1uglynegro said:


> I am looking for a Colson headbadge for my 1940 snap tank crusty rider. Dont need anything fancy. I would prefer the badge that reads "FLYER" (vertical lettering) like the photo here. I will be interested in the standard type that say "Colson" as well. Let me know what you have and how much you want for it.
> 
> Thanks much,
> -Ugly
> ...


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 12, 2014)

catfish said:


> Sorry, I don't have that one....




Good Lord, you have EVERY OTHER one though!  NICE!
Thanks for checkin'.
-Ugly


----------



## antiquecycles (Dec 3, 2014)

*Cant delete this post...*

Not sure how to kill these ads once they are no longer valid...?

Anywho, after all the great offers and false promises I just bought one off feebay. Great deal too!

"thanks" to all who tried to help me in my quest to obtain said badge.

May the force be strong with you, always.
-Your leader


----------

